# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشيرة البطاينة

## عاطف زيود

عشيره البطاينه
عشيره البطاينه


البطين هو من شمر وهي قبيلة عربية كبيرة عريقة تمتد جذورها إلى بطن من بطون قبيلة طي ومنها زيد الخيل وحاتم الطائي وطي بن اد بن يشجب بن كهلان بن سبا الذي تنتسب اليه العرب اليعاربة وكلمة البطين ماخوذه من بطانة نجد حيث كان يسكن شمر في الجبلين اجا وسلمى وعاصمتها حائل ومنها امراء مشهورين مثل ال علي وال رشيد الذين تعاقبوا على 
3
الحكم وكان إن اتسعت منطقة نفوذ شمر حتى وصلت حدود اليمن والى الشمال إلى حوران والى الشرق إلى بلاد الرافدين 

في هذا الوقت يقول الكاتب والمؤرخ امين سعيد كانت نجد قبل قيام الدولة السعوديةالاولى موزعة إلى عدة امارات ال سعود كانوا بالدرعية وابن دواس بالرياض حاليا وابن معمر بالعينية وال علي الشمري بالشمال وال حجيلان بالقصيم وشمر 

وتلقب عشائر شمر بالطنايا وغلبا وسيافا ونخواتهم متعددة اشهرها السناعيس وكان شيخهم ابن ياور عجيل الجربا والاسم مشتق من التركية ويعني الرفيق اطلقه عليه سلطان عثمان لكثرة مرافتهه عمه في اجتماعات اسطنبول وشدة ذكائه وجراته 
وقال الشريف البركاتي في كتابه الرحالة اليمنيه إن قبيلة شمريسكنون بيت الشعر وعندهم الخيل النجدية الاصيلة ومنطقتهم بين مكة والبصرة وبهذه 

الجهة جبل يسمى جبل شمر ثم جبل سلمى وحوله ستون قرية تحيط بها اشجار النخيل ويبلغ تعدادها ثلاثماية الف نسمة كانت انذاك تحت امرة الامير سعود بن عبد العزيز بن متعب ال رشيد وفيها شيوخ كثر لم استطع حصرها 
الرحالة الانجليزية الليدي في كتابها قبائل بدو الفرات 1878م تقول
بعد وصف الخيول التي لامثيل لها والتي تعود لشمر إن القنصل البريطاني لخص لها الوضع القائم فقال يستوطن بوادي الضفة اليسرى من نهر الفرات قبيلة شمر وهي كثيرة العدد بدوية خالصة يقودهم الجربا شيخ شيوخ شمر بالعراق إذا ماخرجوا للنزال خرج مائتي الف رمح وهذا العدد لايشمل الصايح ولاالذين في نجد واذين بجنوب العراق واضاف انها قبيلة 


4
قوية متماسكة مقاتلة وهي المنافس الوحيد والعدو التقليدي لقبيلة عنزة واشار إلى إن عددها اكثر من ماية الف نفس من طي قحطان 

المؤرخ جيمس فلكس 1835 يقول شمر قبيلة نشرت الرعب في العثمانيين والسلطات التركية كانت تدفع لها لكسبها رواتب شهرية ولضمان ولائها 
وشمر هي الاقوى بين القبائل في شمال نجد وضعت بين حايل وقفار وبقعاء وهي تحت حماية عبد الله الرشيد الذي كسب مشيخة شمر وماحولها 
ومن اراد التزود عن شمر فان هناك موقعا على الانترنت هو 
http://www.shamar.net/ 


وتنقسم شمرالتي يهمنا امرها لغاية موضوعنا البطاينة إلى ثلاثة عشائر رئيسية هي 
الاسلم و لها ثلاثة بطون كما يشير المؤرخون في موقع شمر على الانترنت المشار اليه وهي 
المنيع ومنها الصالح وفايد والطوالة ومعود وكامل 
الوهب ومنها جزيل الهمزان زقدير والجحيش ومحمد ومنه وهب 
الصلته ومنها الغرير والنفقان والهيرار والمعاضيد والمناصير 
2/ بطن عبدة ومنه 
الجعفر ومنها الشعم والخليل والرزانا والزواحة والعبيد والرية والاحمر 
الربيعة ومنها الجدي العفاريت المردان العطا الزقاريط المحيسن 
اليحي ومنها المفضل الجندة الهامل السليط الشميلة الجري الفضيل الدغيرات الغيران الغيثة النربيان العليان الشريهه الحسن 
3/ زوبع ويهمنا من زوبع إن البطاينة فرع منها وهي تنقسم إلى قسمين الاول سنجارة والثانية زايد 
5

سنجارة اربعة بطون هي 
1/ الثابت ومنه النجم ثم الزرعتين والعمار والتومان ومن التومان الوضاح الربيعة الهدبة الصبحا 

اما الفرع الثاني والذي انحدر منه البطاينة فهو الغفيلة ومنها الصقر والرمال والقني وينحدر منه الجسار ال علي والدحيلان والمسطة والذياب والبطين وينحدر منه اللواحق والجرذان والمزريب والمعكلي والمختار وضرغام جد البطاينة الاول في الاردن والذي انحدر منه سعد العلي ومحمد المطلق وباير ومفلح وعبد الهادي وعبد اللطيف وظاهر والزامل ومحمود الطويل وحسين ومفلح والذين اتجهوا لجبل العرب إلى شرق الاردن 
وهناك الزميل فرع ثالث ومنهمالثنيان والسلمان وابو سعد والشيخة والذرفان والنمصان والشلقان والنبهان والرمحان واللويس 
وهناك الزامل ومنهم الفداغة الغريب المطاعات السيد الرثعة الموقد الشمالات والسويد والمسعود والهرايدة والسند والطوعان والقلابي والخلوي والجعاري والخمرة والعممة والقدور والذنيبات 
وهناك زوبع من سنجار ومنها الدموث والكدادة والحرصة والنمور والحمام 
2/ اما زايد
فمنها الخرصة والغشعم والهضبة والبريك والعليان 
الصحا ومنها الحريرة والميامة والشواريق والخماس 
العمود ومنها النجاعفة الخلف الغضي 
من هنا فان التاريخ يؤكد بان البطاينة هم من قبيلة شمر المنحدرة من غفيلة سنجارة زوبع وجدهم البطين ومنهم من رواة الحديث والذي ذكر في كتاب البداية والنهاية لابن كثير المجلد الاول صفحة 12 التي تتحدث عن اية الكرسي 

6
حيث يقول روى ابن جرير عن طريق جوبير وهو ضعيف عن الحسن البصري انه كان يقول الكرسي هو العرش وهذا لايصح عن الحسن بل الصحيح وعن غيره من الصحابة والتابعين انه غيره وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وسعيد بن جبير كما رواه الحاكم المستدرك وقال انه على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه عن 

طريق سفيان الثوري عن عمار الذهني عن (مسلم البطين) عن سعيد بن جبير انه قال الكرسي موضع القدمين والعرش لايقدره الا الله 
اما جدهم الاول فهو ضرغام الذي استقر في بلدة عرمان في جبل العرب حيث الاخوة الدروز ومن بعدها توفي هناك فسار ولده الشيخ عبد الله بن عيسى بن ضرغام البطين وعمه سليمان بن ضرغام واخيه 

ابراهيم بن عيسى الضرغام واولادهم إلى الجنوب حيث عين ايل قرب المفرق ومن بعدها نحو قرية جمحا غرب كفريوبا وفي كفريوبا القرية التي كانت تتبع للواء عجلون حيث استقرالشيخ عبد الله البطين في كفريوبا واشتهر بشجاعته وكرمه وضيافته وحسن تدبيره وان يثبت وجوده وحضوره ويجذب اليه الكثير من اهالي المنطقة ونجح بكسب العثمانيين الذين ولوه امور جمع الضرائب وتامينها إلى دمشق كما يؤكد الايصال المرفق المؤرخ بعام 1766 من سجل دمشق الشرعي 
ثن بدات عشيرة البطاينه تفرد جناحيها وتتوسع بالمنطقة إلى تقبل حيث رحل ابناء الشيخ عبد الله زامل وصالح مع ابن عمهم محمد بن ابراهيم بن عيسى البطين ومنها إلى حكما جنوب اربد الحالية بست كيلو مترات والتي كان يسكنها عشيرة الدويري الذين رحلوا إلى قرية كتم بني عبيد ومازالوا 


7
ورحل إلى سال محمود المطلق ابن اعمر مع ابنائه علي ورشيد ومحمد قعدان ومحمود الملقب بالطويل الذي عاد ومحمود إلى حكما ولحق بهم زامل وباير 
اما البارحة فقد استقر فيها ابناء مطلق بن اعمر محمد وظاهر وفندي ومعهم عمهم علي بن عمر والد سعد العلي شيخ البطاينة في وقت لاحق وعبد القادر وعبدالله وقسم من ابناء عبد الهادي بن سليمان الضرغام 

وظل في كفريوبا ابناء صبيح وموسى وحسين الصالح وابناء عبد الهادي وعبد اللطيف 
وهناك ابراهيم البطين الذي كون عشيرته البطاينة في سورية بمدينه (نوا )واولاده حسن وصالح وحسان وناصر حسن اولاده عبد الغني وهويدي وعبد الهادي هويدي له محمد واحمد وعبد الهادي له ذياب وذيب 
وصالح له مزعل وله ابراهيم وله خليل وخالد ومحمد واسماعيل ومحمد علي ومحد ذيب 
حسان له مهاوش وله محمد وشنوان ومثنى محمد له قاسم وشنوان له محمود ويحي ومثنى له حسن وخلف وحسين 
اما ناصر فله احمد وله محمد وناصر وعلي وعبد الكريم 
اما موسى فله خليل وحسن 
وهناك ابو غوش في القدس وابو بكر في يعبد فلسطين وملحم شمال سوريه والحوت في مصر والسيوف مادبا والغنيمات 

فهم يردون لعشيرة البطاينة ولجدهم ضرغام بن عويمر المنحدر من اللواحق والجرذان والمختار والمعكلي والمزريبوهم فروع البطين ووصل بهم جدهم عيسى الضرغام إلى خارج نجد

----------


## عاطف زيود

:36 3 13[1]:  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]و النعم و الله 

 ينقل الى منتدى العشائر الأردنية 

مع العلم يا عاطف و بعد اذنك انه تم حذف موضوع عشائر مدينة اربد لأنه مكرر 

موضوع لمعاذ ملحم 
[/align]*

----------

